# The Anti-inflammatory Effect of Vagus Nerve Stimulation (VNS): a New Approach in the Treatment of Crohn's Disease



## Crohn2357 (Sep 1, 2014)

*The Anti-inflammatory Effect of Vagus Nerve Stimulation (VNS): a New Approach in the Treatment of Crohn's Disease
*
https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01569503?term=crohn's+disease&rank=189


----------



## Crohn2357 (Sep 4, 2014)

*Vagus nerve stimulation in Crohn's disease *
https://www.ecco-ibd.eu/index.php/p...gus-nerve-stimulation-in-crohn-s-disease.html


----------



## AJC - Australia (May 8, 2015)

very interesting.
so many things happening out there in the science world - with crohns.
exciting!


----------



## xeridea (Feb 20, 2016)

Okay, so this company, Nervana, has come out with headphones that send mild electrical pulses through their buds in your ear canal that stimulates your vagus nerve. Their intent is to induce euphoric feelings for the listener, sort of like a feeling of getting high. But if there is actually some anti-inflammatory effects, it might be something to try. Who doesn't like to listen to music?


----------



## my little penguin (Feb 20, 2016)

The vagus nerve controls stomach emptying as well
When it gets damaged from duodenitis as part of crohns - Gastroparesis is the result
Hmmmmm
Might need to look into this more
Tagging maya142 as well


----------



## Maya142 (Feb 20, 2016)

Very cool! There was actually an article in the NY Times about this - they're using a small implant on people with RA as a treatment (since it has anti-inflammatory effects). Trials are very small right now but I think it's doing well.


----------



## Lady Organic (Feb 22, 2016)

very interesting indeed. I had seen this trial before. I'd definately enroll in such a trial, I wouldnt mind having an implant. I have been doing meditation and relaxation in hope to have an impact on my vagus nerve.


----------



## xeridea (Feb 23, 2016)

Just a different narrative of the material already covered in the other articles in this thread.

http://mosaicscience.com/story/hacking-nervous-system


----------



## NiKo_V (Feb 29, 2016)

Vegus Nerve Entrainment through brainwave meditation entrainment techniques and audio would perhaps be the most effective, natural and non-invasive delivery...

tribeed.academy may be of intrigue in this respect.

:thumleft:


----------



## wildbill_52280 (Mar 1, 2016)

Just a excerpt from the study.


> Recent data have shown that the anti-inflammatory properties of the vagus nerve also involve peripheral efferents via an interaction of acetylcholine with nicotinic receptors leading to an inhibition of TNF release by macrophages


I recall nicotine from tobacco interacts with these pathways, and I found a study of nicotine patches used to treat U.C. and it seemed to helped more patients reach remission.


----------



## xeridea (Mar 2, 2016)

This company's vBlock product is an FDA approved Vagus Nerve stimulator, but for controlling obesity and other metabolic disorders. Having already approved devices on market will surely accelerate approval for new indications, such as RA or IBD, once those studies prove out.


----------



## Lady Organic (Mar 4, 2016)

xeridea said:


> This company's vBlock product is an FDA approved Vagus Nerve stimulator, but for controlling obesity and other metabolic disorders. Having already approved devices on market will surely accelerate approval for new indications, such as RA or IBD, once those studies prove out.


wow, super interesting! thanks! Its coming for us I am positive!!!


----------



## eleanor_rigby (Aug 2, 2018)

https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2018/07/19/vagus-nerve-stimulator-crohns-disease-inflammation/


----------



## my little penguin (Aug 3, 2018)

Very very cool


----------



## Scipio (Aug 3, 2018)

Quote from the linked article:

"T_he key is the vagus nerve, a large bundle of fibers that innervates internal organs throughout the body. By placing a very low-power stimulator on the nerve in the neck, doctors can activate the nerves that go to the spleen where they release chemicals to shut down the inflammatory cells there."_

I hope it works for others, but it looks like it's unlikely to work for me because I no longer have a spleen.  I guess I'm just stuck with medication.


----------



## Crohn2357 (Sep 24, 2018)

> So far, the trial is going well, according to SetPoint, which this week released preliminary results. Of the 16 people who participated, half of the them experienced clinically meaningful improvements in typical Crohn’s disease symptoms—the kind of improvements that will enable them to leave the house, be in less pain, and avoid hospitalizations, according to SetPoint. Four of the subjects experienced remission, meaning they had minimal residual disease.


https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-human...gus-nerve-stimulation-takes-on-crohns-disease


----------

